# So I'm getting a Europiccola at christmas.



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm getting a La Pavoni for Christmas, could you guide me between making a single/double?

I assume It's how long you hold the lever up. It must be really hard to get the timing right... Any tips?

Cheers.


​
*
*


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok basics first, when you lift the lever up ( once the machine is up to temperature, what happens is pressurised water goes from the sealed tank into the group head at approximately 1 bar of pressure, this is effectively per infusing the puck with water, I find if you are using the single basket you will just need one pull of the lever, if you are using the double, you will need to lower the lever one third then lift again then one continuous pull of the lever, this satisfies the difference in the volume of water needed for each shot.

The key to success on the la pavoni is getting the temperature right, usually the second and third shots are the best then it overheats. Next is grind consistency, they are really grind specific and you will need a decent grinder to get the most out of it, pre ground categorically will not work in the lapavoni. Next is even and constant pressure on the lever, how much will depend on how hard you tamp but it should not require a hard pull on the lever.

It is difficult to envisage these things but once fired up you will start to get the hang of things.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

So is making a double a lot harder then?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No not at all both the sand really


----------



## MrNice (Jul 18, 2013)

I found pulling doubles to be easier and more forgiving than singles, especially when starting out


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

just a quick question, how much liquid should up in the cup for double, think I kinda do what coffee chap described, pull the leaver until the coffee is about to flow and then pull back up again, but only end up with about a once and a half in the cup?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's right, remember you can only get 12 grams in the basket, therefore the volume of water should be less, levers are best at ristretto pours.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool cheers chap, actually had been running at about 14g and scraping unite a bit of the top, recently cut down to 12 and seems to poor much better,

really enjoying the machine but don't think I've had the same cup of coffee outa it twice but there all pretty tasty in different ways

now just trying to nail the steaming, did this this morning bit bubbly but getting there


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Just wondering, will any other machines single hole steam tip fit the la pavoni?


----------



## MrNice (Jul 18, 2013)

You could do a mod by drilling a 1.5mm hole in a M6 domed nut, worked for me anyway, just swap it out for the 3 holed nut already on the wand.

http://sebastiaanswinkels.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/diy-la-pavoni-steamwand-nozzle/

http://sebastiaanswinkels.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/diy-la-pavoni-steamwand-nozzle/

EDIT: corrected drill bit size and add link


----------



## The Jazzyman (Oct 15, 2013)

Cool and easy looking Mod.

Think I will give that one a go.

Thanks MrNice


----------

